
$5M SF Airbnb home left littered with needles, feces, garbage - dtien
https://www.sfgate.com/local/article/san-francisco-airbnb-house-trashed-drug-use-heroin-13212585.php
======
dtien
Headline is clickbaity with the AirBNB and the $5M price tag. AirBNB has it's
very legitimate issues that need to be discussed, debated, and addressed. But
media definitely loves to use AirBNB as an easy punching bag these days for
the 'tech running amok' storyline.

However, this situation just seems like it falls entirely on the property
manager for not doing due diligence on a renter, and for not having a large
enough security deposit.

